# Newbie



## Katt191 (Feb 6, 2018)

I just moved to the Beardstown area and I haven't been Morel hunting since I was a kid. I have no idea when the season is down here. Hoping to get some advice on when to go out looking this year.

Thanks!


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

Katt191 said:


> I just moved to the Beardstown area and I haven't been Morel hunting since I was a kid. I have no idea when the season is down here. Hoping to get some advice on when to go out looking this year.
> 
> Thanks!


It’s usually good early may


----------



## Already Gone (Apr 17, 2017)

I used to find them in a State Park near you while turkey hunting the second week of April. Fact is, we quit turkey hunting there because of all the morel poachers sneaking in early and screwing up our hunts.


----------

